# Looking to find my friend who got arrested for drugs.



## abstract2k (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a friend who got arrested for Possesion of a Class A substance. Your probably thinking, find a better friend. Well we go back to childhood and he served honorably in the military and I think he might have wound up using drugs to cope with PTSD. Anyhow, I'm not comfortable stating his name directly in this thread. Basically since his arrest he has disappeared. I don't know if he's locked up. I don't know where he is. I just want to know that he's ok.

I'd like to find out:

A) Has he been convicted? sentenced?
B) Is he currently in jail? prison?
C) If he is in jail or prison, I'd like to at least be able to write him a letter.

Thanks.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

abstract2k said:


> i have a friend who got arrested for possesion of a class a substance


ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## abstract2k (Oct 5, 2011)

mtc said:


> WE aren't going to tell you - it's a violation of SO many rules and laws.


I figured that much. I was hoping for some kind of internet accessable database or something. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Try vinelink.com


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

View attachment 3039


View attachment 3040


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not in LE, so take it for what its not worth. First off these guys cannot tell you that info by law and most likely wouldnt even if they could and why should they. If you really want to help your friend either get in touch with their family or even hire a PI, also with computers today you should be able to find hm on your own. Good luck and thank him for his service.


----------



## abstract2k (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

